# Peanut update



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

Just an update on Peanut. We go to neurologist this week to find out more about the possibility of surgery. In the mean time, she's doing great. The neck brace doesn't bother her much and it has taken the pressure off the spinal cord, at least for now. She's had 2 bad days and 2 good weeks. In the last few days she has returned to acting like herself. We went on a long (7 hr.) car ride with no ill effects. In fact, she was better than before the next day. Her quality of life is excellent for right now. I know from researching that there will be relapses. It's my understanding that this is a structural problem and not degenerative. I hope that's right because we can live like this. I do have to bath her bum every other day since she can't clean herself with the brace on, but she's such a sweet dog she tolerates it well. We are able to manage the pain episodes. I'm optimistic enough to resume training her. I had stopped and about the only commands she knows are "sit" and "come".


----------



## SinisterKisses (Sep 20, 2015)

That's fantastic, I'm so happy she is doing as well as she is now! And that you're starting to feel more optimistic about the situation. Thanks for the update


----------



## MelodyoftheForest (Sep 11, 2015)

I am so glad you see a way forward, even if the surgery is not possible. I have been thinking of you and your family and sending love.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

great to hear from you. Glad that peanut is comfortable most of the time.


----------



## K8emcgee (Oct 25, 2015)

praying that peanuts apt with the neurologist goes great and that peanut gets the okay if that's still the option your hoping for. what a strong little chi to be dealing with so much so well. so much strength in such a small package


----------



## Dorothy's Mom (Apr 8, 2015)

Thank you for the update. I was thinking about her and wondering how she was doing. This is great news! I am so glad that at least she is not in pain.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

So glad to hear she is doing well, fingers crossed for her appointment.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

I'm so glad she's doing better and hope the neurologist can get to the bottom of this.


----------

